# ray in the delaware bay



## drewmorton (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello, I have been a lurker for a while, but since Ive decided to do some surf fishing, I thought Id join and say hello.

While surf fishing on the NJ side of the delaware bay this weekend, we were catching the usual dogfish and skates, but a buddy pulled in what I thought was a big skate, but when we got a look at it, we realized it wasnt a skate (we think). I am hoping someone can help ID this. Unfortunataly, we did not bring a camera, so I will do my best to describe it. It was larger than the average skate, did not have such a pointy nose, and was much thicker than a skate. The mouth was much bigger than a skate, maybe 6 inches across. Also, the tail was very short. A few inches at best. I dont know if it was damaged or bitten off in some way, but it looked like it was normal. There were no barbs or points on this short tail. If anyone has any ideas of what this may have been, I would appreciate it. I enjoy this forum and the contributors. Thanks in advance.

Drew


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*it may have been a*

a cownose ray. those big ones pop up every now and then reeking havoc on fishermen, there was one that hit the oceanic pier in ocean city md last year on a regular basis that I think some of the locals were going to name. 


Let me try to find some pics of some, if others dont beat me to itl.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

While a Cownose has a higher population and thus a higher probability of being caught, that very short, spineless tail makes it sound like a Smooth Butterfly Ray; _very_ short tail on those. (There is a Spiny Butterfly with, you guessed it, a spine!) A cownose has that that whip that's pretty long with a prominent spine at the base.

*Butterfly Ray*










They get large










*Cownose Ray*


----------



## drewmorton (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank you guys...after some intense internet searching, I found it was a cownose ray. What happened to its tail is a mystery, but they have such a distinctive head and mouth, I am certain that was it.

Thank you again. Good fishing to you all.

Drew


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

AKA big flat cobia. I caught plenty of them cobia fishing so that makes it a cobia, right?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, still would have said the good old butterfly ray, but the mouth of the cownose, distinctively different, and obvious, you saw, so you should know!

Have Jeep will travel


----------

